# اللهجة المصرية: عمري



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


بينما وانا اتصفح في الشعر المصري .. لفت انتباهي هذا الكلام ولكن لم افهمه 

هل بإمكانكم شرح هذا الكلام


هجرتك يوم عمري جرحتك يوم عمري خدعتك يوم عمري
كذبت عليك ضحكت عليك حبّيت عليك عمري يا عمري

بصراحة لم افهمه خاااالص


----------



## akhooha

أعتقد ان الشاعر هو كمال الطويل الملحن المصري والسبب لصعوبتك بفهم الكلام هو ان النص الذي كتبتَه غلط. والنص الصحيح هو:ـ

هجرتك يوم ؟ عمري
جرحتك يوم ؟ عمري
خدعتك يوم ؟ عمري
كذبت عليك ؟
ضحكت عليك ؟
حبيت عليك ؟
عمري عمري يا عمري

أرجو ان النص الصحيح يساعدك في الفهم
و"عمري" يعني "لم أفعل كذا في عمري"  ـ​


----------



## A doctor

يا استاذ ارجوا منك التوضيح اكثر

وكاتب الكلام هذا هو الشاعر حسين السيد


----------



## cherine

عمري هنا تعني "أبدًا"، أي لم أفعل هذا أبدًا، لم أفعل هذا في أي يوم من عمري

ملحوظة: أرجو لا تُكتب بواو الجماعة، حيث إنك تخاطب مفردًا.


----------



## A doctor

الف الف الف شكر

منكم نتعلم ونستفيد


----------

